# 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!



## Siff-Cop (2. November 2004)

Dag Hengelfrienden​
Wir waren am Samstag mal wider an einem für uns neuem Gewässer in Holland. Und zwar waren wir nach einem Tipp von Mac Gill darauf aufmerksam geworden. Und sind am Samstag einfach mal um 6:00 hingefahren. Da es noch sehr dunkel und sehr nebelig war, Nebel heißt auf Niederländisch übrigens „mist", haben wir einiges gebraucht bis wir durch denn mist waren und endlich am Wasser waren. Wir kannten uns dort garnicht aus und sind erstmal ein wenig rumgeschlichen und zur Maas gegangen. Haben uns aber dann entschieden am See zu Angeln. Dieser See "Visplas" sah für uns gar nicht so groß aus und wir haben direkt in der Nähe der Autos aufgebaut und brauchten dann unseren Kram nicht soweit schleppen, diese unsere Faulheit sollte sich noch auszahlen. Nachdem wir unsere Ruten aufgebaut hatte und mit t. Köderfisch bestückten zog sich der mist immer mehr zu, so das wir nur noch 1m weit gucken konnten. Wir saßen als dort in der Dunkelheit und im undurchschaubaren Nebel es war echt ein wenig unheimlich und spannend zu gleich, einfach ne geile Atmosphäre Alder!​
Da wir das Gewässer rein gar nicht kannten und auch nicht sehen konnten malten wir uns eigentlich nicht soviel aus aber es ist bei uns ein unausgesprochenes Gesetz dies mit keiner Silbe zu erwähnen. Jeder von uns hatte also eine Rute mit t. Köfi auf Grund liegen und spinnten mit Gufi’s. Dann nach 1 Stunden gab’s ein leichtes piep vom Bissanzeiger meines Bruders. Wir dachten zuerst naja bestimmt der Wind. Aber nach ein paar Sekunden gab’s noch mal ein zaghaftes piep, piep und mein Bruder hockte sich neben seine Grundrute und beobachtete die Schnur. Und dann ging sie ab und er griff nach der Rute, schloss denn Freilauf und ließ einen beherzten Anschlag folgen. Es kamen nur noch die Worte raus ich hab was. Der Drill war eigentlich nicht sehr spannend er dauerte so 8 Minuten und wir konnten erst zum Schluss sehen um was für einen Fisch es sicht Handelt, wegen dem ganzen mist. Wir erkannten also das es sich um eine Zander handelte nachdem ich das Tier gekechert hatte legte meine Bruder seine Rute bei Seite und sprang mir Wort wörtlich in die Arme und freute sich wie ein Schneekönig oder sollte ich besser sagen wie ein „Mist-„ König.​
Was für ein Tier, da der Zander maßig war haben wir ihn betäubt und nen Kehlschnitt gesetzt und gemessen. Er war genau 70 cm lang und wog knappe 5kg. Man das war ein strahlen auf denn Gesicht meines Bruder.​
Leider tat sich denn ganzen Tag nicht mehr viel eine paar Fehlbisse gab’s schon noch aber so richtig bekam nur, wie kann es anders sein, mein Bruder wieder einen Biß auf die Grundrute dieser kam viel heftiger als der erste. Es gingen ein paar Meter Schnur über denn Freilauf bevor er an der Rute war und direkt denn Anschlag setzte. Danach ging es weiter mit der Flucht und mein Bruder sagte verblüffender weise, der ist noch größer das merke ich. Noch größer ....?????​
Bis zu diesem Biss war es mittlerweile 13:00 und der Nebel hatte sich vollkommen verdrückt und die Sonne stand am Himmel und brachte uns noch mal, viehleicht zum letzten mal diese Jahr, zum Schwitzen und zu einer Gesichtsbräune. Also mein Bruder wieder im Kampf mit dem Fisch, es dauerte so 8 Minuten bis sicher der Räuber zum erstenmal zeigte und wir hielten ihn auch für einen Zander der noch größer war. Aber als er näher zum Kescher kam, sahen wir aha doch eine Hecht und was für einer, ich leistete wieder Kescher Hilfe und der Riese war gelandet. Ich rief sofort „Meter", das ist ein „Meter". Nachdem wir diesen Riesen vom Hacken befreite hatten und meine Bruder die Zähne von Meister ESOX zu spüren bekommen hatte und aus einer kleinen Wunde blutete wie ein „Schw..n". Kam unser Maßband zum Einsatz und es reichte gerade so aus da es nur eine max. Skala von einem Meter hat. Wir konnten dann doch noch die 97cm ablesen. Tja schade 3 cm bis zur 1 Metermarke.​
Aber uns war das egal auch das bis Abend nichts mehr gebissen hat. Wir waren alle 3 Glücklich das es heute 2 persönliche Rekorde auf einen Streich gab. Das waren die größten Fische bisher und das an einem Gewässer das wir nicht kannten und bis zum Mittag nicht sehen konnten. Ich und der Kumpel waren trotzdem so froh über die Fische als hätten wir sie selbst gefangen.:q :q​
​
PS: Nochmal vielen dank an McGill für denn Gewässer Tipp, da waren wir nicht zum letzten mal.​
Gruß De OPA​
​
(De Oirsbecker Pothai-Angler)​


----------



## Marius (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Ein dickes Petri von mir.

Sehr, sehr, sehr schöne Fische. Glückwunsch.

Schöner Bericht. Mach weiter so #6


----------



## Lachsy (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

schöner bericht und Petri zu den pracht fischen. Die metermarke schaft dein bruder bestimmt noch 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Super Bericht !
Klasse Fische !


----------



## buddha (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Hallo Kollege,
wirklich schöner Bericht den Du uns da geschrieben hast! Die Fische sind natürlich auch Klasse!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Klasse Bericht, schöne Fische (und auch der Meter wird noch "fallen")))


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Absoluter Oberhammer! Meine Hochachtung!!! R.E.S.P.E.C.T. Geiler Bericht und ebenso wunderschöne Fische!!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Ja danke, danke!!!

Aber was würdet ihr so schätzen was der Hecht gewogen hat, da wir ihn nicht wiegen konnten. Da er ja unbeschadet wider ins Wasser gehen sollte. Und wir keinen Wiegesack oder ähnliches hatten. 
Ist so ein Wiegesack überhaupt sehr Fischfreundlich???


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Zwischen 10 - 12 Pfund


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Mensch Stiff Cop!!!!! Ihr brecht alle Rekorde!!Respeckt#6 
Super Fische:q #6 #6 #6 
War das der See bei Stevenswert....oder so( Wo eine Sackgasse zur Maas geht und direckt daneben der See ist???


----------



## Mac Gill (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Danke ...
- für den Bericht!
- das ihr mir den Meterhecht drinngelassen habt :q


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

herzlichen zu den schönen Fängen !!!! #6
 ichwillauchmalnachholland!!!!!!   :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

@ the doctor




War echt Klasse!!!


----------



## marca (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Ein superdickes Petri auch von mir!
Geile Fische, die ihr da an Land gezogen habt!!
Respekt!!!
Man kann von euch ja nur lernen.


----------



## krauthi (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

|wavey: schöner bericht und genauso schöne fische 
ist das der see wo so ne kleine insel mit drinne ist ???

weiterhin viel erfolg gruß frank#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Ja danke, danke!!!
> 
> Aber was würdet ihr so schätzen was der Hecht gewogen hat, da wir ihn nicht wiegen konnten. Da er ja unbeschadet wider ins Wasser gehen sollte. Und wir keinen Wiegesack oder ähnliches hatten.
> Ist so ein Wiegesack überhaupt sehr Fischfreundlich???




Hi. Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Esox von 92 cm und genau 13 Pfund. Zum Vergleich schätze ich mal 16-18 Pfund. Könnte hinkommen.  #h


----------



## marca (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Auf der Raubfischangler.de unter Service gibt es eine virtuelle Fischwaage.
Da gibt man die Länge vom Fisch ein und bekommt dann das Gewicht und das etwaige Alter ausgerechnet.
Versuchts mal, ist ein ganz lustiges Spielzeug und stimmt,meiner Meinung nach, auch ganz gut.


----------



## basswalt (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

ein petri heil aus der schweiz


----------



## naish (3. November 2004)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Na erstmal glückwunsch für den tollen fang.......

Waren am Samstag auch an der Maas bei MarinaOulderhouske in der Nähe..Leider haben wir nur einen Barsch von 10 cm gefangen.#d :c 

Am späteren Tag, sagte mein Freund mensch hier sind überall kleine Fische am Ufer....Na bevor ich noch auf meiner Liege erfriere#t  dachte ich mir, den Spaß gibst du dir jetzt. ich suchte mir meine kleine rute von 1,8m machte eine 18er schnur dran und einen minihaken mit 3 gr blei mit ner halben made und ab ging die post....rein raus rein raus  und nach sagenhaften 30 min hatten wir ein ganzes glas voller köderfische die im Angelshop in Roermond verkauft werden für 20 Stück 6,95 uros...

Fazit:
War scheisse kalt am Samstag, 2 l Tee und 2 l Kaffee intuss und ne hand voll mini fischen. naja das ist der spaß am angeln :q :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

hoi Jonges en Meisjes 


es hat nochmal geklapt.
Gestern bekomme ich um 10:50 ne SMS von meinem Angelkumpel!
"habe gerade 82er Zander gefangen, 5Kg. Sacha". da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt und mich geärgert das ich mal wieder am malochen bin und er und mein Bruder am Wasser sitzen. Aber für denn Fang hab ich mich natürlich gefreut!!!! Dann hab ich sofort angerufen und weiter daten erhalten.
auf totem Köfi auf Grund.
Und da ist das neue Jahr noch nicht sehr alt und unser per. Rekord schon wieder überboten, das fäng gut an. Ich möchte nur hoffen das mich die Räuber auch mal bebeißen..........................................................

goed , tot ziens en let op drempels!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Super! Schöner Zander. Ach hätt ich doch auch mal einen ........... :c. Dickes Petri an den Fänger!!!!


----------



## Reisender (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

|gr:|gr:Teufel nochmal !!! und nun ist hier bei mir die schonzeit ausgebrochen..|gr:

super bericht, und klasse fisch.....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

mit was für einen köfi habt ihr gefischt????


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Denn letzten Zander haben sie mit Rotfeder gefangen!!!!!


Die anderen beiden|kopfkrat , mit weiß nicht ich glaube es waren "Teichbesatzfische":q :q .


----------



## the doctor (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Visplaas?Coole Sache! wir hatten bisher noch nicht unser Glück dort:c 
Haben deine Kumpels denn im tieferen gefischt, oder im flacherem?
Petri#6 !!!!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

Wir denke es gibt dort ne Kante, so 8 bis 12m vom Ufer aus gesehen.
Aufjedenfall haben wir alle 3 Fische in einem radius von 4m gefangen. Mal sehen was morgen beißt.


----------



## the doctor (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 per. Rekorde auf einen Streich!*

viel Glück!!!!! denk drann!es friert und der See war vor 2Wochen zur hälfte zugefroren:c 

Ach...direkt an der Bank, wenn du rein kommst, durch das Törchen....
Da musst du aber weit rauswerfen bis du auf tiefe kommst oder nach links...meine ich zumindest


----------

